# Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.



## KAEPS133 (2. Juli 2009)

*Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Hi.
Ich habe jetzt seit wenigen Std hier Street Fighter 4 liegen und hab mich jetzt mal bisschen mit der steuerung vertraut gemacht. Einige Tricks kann ich schon mit rufus aber so wirklich will das noch nicht. Gegen Seth auf Kinderleicht habe ich absolut keine Chance. Der scheißt mit seinen verlängerten Armen immer nach vorne bzw telepotiert sich einfach wo anders hin und ich lieg meistens auf dem Boden. Naja da ich jetzt eine sehr schmerzende rechte Hand habe werde ich für heute mal aufhören ^^

Aber vll könnten die, die mehr Erfahrung mit street Fihter haben mir ein paar Tipps geben. Was wäre denn ein guter char für anfänger und was muss ich beachten? Wie kann ich angriffe blocken? und wie funktionieren diese Ultra Special Moves oder so? 

Wäre sehr froh über ein paar tipps. und schonmal vielen dank!


----------



## Graugon (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				KAEPS133 am 02.07.2009 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Ich habe jetzt seit wenigen Std hier Street Fighter 4 liegen und hab mich jetzt mal bisschen mit der steuerung vertraut gemacht. Einige Tricks kann ich schon mit rufus aber so wirklich will das noch nicht. Gegen Seth auf Kinderleicht habe ich absolut keine Chance. Der scheißt mit seinen verlängerten Armen immer nach vorne bzw telepotiert sich einfach wo anders hin und ich lieg meistens auf dem Boden. Naja da ich jetzt eine sehr schmerzende rechte Hand habe werde ich für heute mal aufhören ^^
> 
> Aber vll könnten die, die mehr Erfahrung mit street Fihter haben mir ein paar Tipps geben. Was wäre denn ein guter char für anfänger und was muss ich beachten? Wie kann ich angriffe blocken? und wie funktionieren diese Ultra Special Moves oder so?
> ...



Das sind Fragen die ich auch gerne beantwortet hätte... zum Glück habe ich die Retail und schaue gleich im Handbuch nach.   

p.s. Vorhin hat n Kumpel kurz bei mir gezockt, der ewig SF2 gezockt hat, und der hat mit Ryu eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt wie lange das her ist, fast alles auf Anhieb hinbekommen.

Wenn bloss nicht diese ätzenden Soundprobleme wären.


----------



## toughstalker (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

(bin kein Pro)

Anfängercharaktär:
Meiner meinung nach sind Ryu und Ken sehr gut als Anfänger.
Als charge Charaktär würde ich ganz klar Blanka empfehlen. (charge = Auflade Charaktäre)

Blocken:
Man Blockt indem man einfach nach Hinten hält, also je nachdem wo man gerade hinguckt in die jeweils andere richting.
Es gibt auch noch Blocken in geduckter Haltung dabei muss man schräg nach hinten und unten gedrückt halten. 
Also wenn euer char nach rechts guckt dann auf dem Pad süd west. 

es gibt 3 Arten von angriffen:
Mitte (können oben und unten geblockt werden)
Unten (Können nur geduckt geblockt werden)
und Overheads (können nur stehend geblockt werden)

Ultras:
ganz verschieden je nach Spielfigur: Man kann es sehen wenn man start drückt und dann befehlsliste.
Für nen Ultra muss aber die Ultraleiste bei 50% sein je gefüllter sie ist desto mehr schaden macht die Ulrta Attacke.
z.B Ryus ultra geht wenn der Char nach Rechts guckt: Süd, süd ost, Ost, süd, süd ost, ost, und dann der knopf der alle 3 Punch schläge gleichzeitig auslöst, oder ihr drück selbst alle 3 Punch Knöpfe gleichzeitig was ich aber sehr schwer finde.

Die meissten ultras gehen übrigens so, teilweis varriieren sie das man zB den 3xKick Button statt 3xPunch Button Drücken musss

Blankas ultra geht: west 2 Sekunden halten, ost, west, ost, 3xPunch knopf (also nicht 3 mal hintereinander den punch knopf sondern alle 3 gleichzeitig oder eben den dafür bestimmten Button der das mit den alle 3 Buttons gleichzeitig drücken automatisch macht.)

Seth besiegen:
weiss nicht was ich hier für nen Tipp geben kann:
Mit zangief sollte es leicht gehen wenn man  immer den Double Lariat Special macht.
Ansonsten habe ich gelesen es gibt nen Bug bei seth das er sich automatisch auf eine hohe schwierigkeitsstufe stellt wenn man ihn zB bei best of 3 in der ersten runde schlägt, bei best of 1 ist er sofort auf schwer.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Graugon am 02.07.2009 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. Vorhin hat n Kumpel kurz bei mir gezockt, der ewig SF2 gezockt hat, und der hat mit Ryu eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt wie lange das her ist, fast alles auf Anhieb hinbekommen.



Wenn das so ist, gebe ich als SF2-Veteran auch mal meinen Senf dazu: In SF2 war es gut, wenn man sich erstmal nen Charakter sucht und den solange spielt, bis man die meisten Tricks kann, statt ewig rumzuwechseln und nix richtig zu können.
Sagat fand ich immer gut, hohe Reichweite, einfache aber starke combos,...
Ansonsten die Combos solange üben, bis sie sitzen und dir überlegen, wann dir was etwas bringt. Da ich nicht weiß, ob es die selben Sachen in SF4 wieder gibt (vermute aber mal schon): z.B. macht man das Tiger Knee um Distanz zu überbrücken (da man vorwärts springt), den Tiger Uppercut aus nächster Nähe (geringe Rechweite, aber viel Schaden), Tiger Shot um den gegner zu nerven und z.B. Hadokens abzufangen,... 

Hab grad nachgeschaut, die Fähigkeiten gitbs auch in SF4, probiers mal


----------



## oceano (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Also wegen Seth wirds sicherlich noch 1000 Frust Posts geben, war bei der Konsolen-Version genauso.   
Aber nur nicht aufgeben, irgendwann schlägst den locker auf der höchsten Stufe. Der ist ziemlich leicht ausrechenbar, weil er je nach Distanz immer die selben Moves ausführt. Weite Distanz -> Sonic Boom, Wall Jump
Mittlere Distanz -> die langen Arme
nahe Distanz -> sein komischen Roundhouse Kick
sehr nah -> Griff
Wenn du (als Anfänger) erstmal defensiv spielen wirst, dann versuch möglichst immer auf nahe Distanz zu bleiben, und zwar so, dass du auf Fussfeger Reichweite bist. Das ist ne ziemlich sichere Attacke gegen ihn. Am besten warten bis er zuerst schlägt, abblocken dann Fussfeger. 
Bloss nicht wie wild rumspringen, dann macht er seinen Triple Uppercut und das zieht dir fast die Hälfte der Energie weg. 
Wenn er rumteleportiert, dann bleib stehen und hämmer nur die leichte Punch/Kick Taste, da kann er dir gar nix.
Übrigens, das gilt alles für den Round2 Seth. Der Round1 Seth ist noch viel einfacher zu besiegen, weil er da fast nur die Attacke mit den langen Armen macht. Da kann man dann gerne auch mal ne Sprungattacke ausführen. 


Ansonsten, wenns dein erstes StreetFighter ist, dann erstmal Handbuch lesen und ab in Training Modus, um die Grundlagen zu lernen.  Mach dir um die Special Moves keine Sorgen, die bestehen zu 90% aus den immer selben Bewegungen, zB die Viertelkreis Bewegung oder der Charge oder rechts, unten, unten-rechts. Dauert nicht lang und du kannst die im Schlaf   Dann mach dich mit der Focus Attacke vertraut, die ist ziemlich mächtig und weit mehr als nur ne weitere Attacke. Damit kann man Schläge unbeschadet widerstehen oder Moves canceln. Versuch immer mal wieder ein Wurf anzubringen, wechsel zwischen, leichten, mittleren und schweren Schlägen und versuch damit Combos.
Normale Attacken können geblockt werden ohne das man Energie verliert. Geblockte Special Moves ziehen aber immer ein wenig Energie ab. Das ist wichtig wenn du oder dein Gegner nur noch sehr wenig Energie hat. Ultra Moves nicht wie blöd raushauen, denn den kann man relativ leicht ausweichen, vor allem menschliche Gegner. Deshalb nur wenn du dein Gegner off guard erwischst und die Attacke 100 pro sitzt. 
So ich glaub das reicht erstmal. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Hier steht ne Menge: http://wiki.hardedge.org/index.php/Street_Fighter_IV#Charaktere_Freischalten


----------



## LordTerror270 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Hier mal meine absoluten Anfängertips:

*- Im Herausforderung-Modus könnt ihr euch unter "Trial" in die verschiedenen Special-Moves aller Charaktere einführen lassen.
- Belegt euch unbedingt einen Button mit den dreier Kombinationen der Schlag oder Tritt Buttons. Je nach Gamepad kann es wirklich schwierig sein, leichter, mittlerer und harter Schlag gleichzeitig zu drücken, für die Ultras.
- Nicht zuviel herumprobieren. Sucht euch erst einmal 2-3 Charaktere aus und bleibt bei denen, bis ihr die ersten Erfolge erzielt habt. Schaut euch die anderen erst später an.
- Special-Moves sind wichtig, aber auch nicht alles. Verwendet auch die normalen Attacken und denkt insbesondere auch an die Griffe/Würfe. Versucht nicht krampfhaft mit einen Move das ganze Spiel zu gewinnen.*

Was gibts noch?

- Ryu (besser mit Hadoken) und Ken (besser mit Dragon Punch) sind gut für Anfänger. Ebenso wie Guile, dessen Spielstil eher defensiv ist. Aber mit ihm lernt man, vorausschauender zu kämpfen.
- Vergesst nicht, dass ihr aus den meisten einfachen Special-Moves eine stärkere Version machen könnt, wenn ihr anstatt nur einen, mehrere der jeweiligen Schlag- oder Tritt-Buttons gleichzeitig drückt.
- Blocken!!!
- Ausweichen ist immer besser als blocken.
- Ansonsten: Blocken!!!
- Der Focus-Move ist klasse gegen Gegner, die gerne Schwere Angriffe einsetzen.


----------



## LhJ (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Hab mal diesen Trial-Modus unter Herrausforderungen ausprobiert.. das ist ja wohl total krank.
Ich kann mich mit diesem System überhaupt nicht anfreunden, diese komischen zick-zack oder halbkreisbewegungen kann man doch ABSICHTLICH gar nicht rechtzeitig hinbekommen.
Schon gar nicht so ne ganze Kette aus verschiedenen Moves.
Keine Ahnung.. ich finds viel zu schwer, eigentlich unschaffbar.

In der dritten Trial soll man springen, hart treten, dann in die Hocke, mittlerer Tritt und gleich darauf diesen Tsug... Sch...lag mich tot-Wirbeltritt von Ryu machen.
Vergiss es.. wie soll man das schaffen ?
Kriege das zwar hintereinander hin, aber der letzte Move zählt nicht mehr zu der Kette dazu, weils wohl zu lange dauert, kA.

Also bei Tekken hatte ich nie solche Probleme, das fand ich viel besser.

Wenn ich schon lese: süd, süd, ost, ost, süd, süd, ost..... klar.. und mein Gegner wartet die 5 Sekunden eben gespannt, was ich mache, eh ?

Ich finde das motiviert überhaupt nicht, weil man nicht das Gefühl bekommt, das jemals hinzukriegen. Andererseits habe ich auch keine Lust, das jetzt 3 Wochen lang, 8 Stunden am Tag zu üben. Sicher nicht.
Naja, ist wohl nix für mich.


----------



## Sumpfling (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LhJ am 17.07.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Tekken hatte ich nie solche Probleme, das fand ich viel besser.
> 
> Wenn ich schon lese: süd, süd, ost, ost, süd, süd, ost..... klar.. und mein Gegner wartet die 5 Sekunden eben gespannt, was ich mache, eh ?
> 
> ...


Street Fighter Moves brauchen halt etwas Übung was ich auch ganz gut finde, denn ich hasse Prügelspiele bei denen man durch reines Buttonmashing auch gute Siegchancen hat.
Und eine solche Kombination wie du sie oben erwähnst führt man innerhalb von einer Sekunde aus man muss halt das Timing beherrschen.


----------



## Karamanga (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Also Fakt ist, dass es nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist, wenn sich ein wesentlicher Teil eines Spiels (hier sind es Special-Moves) hinter schwer durchschaubaren Verränkungen versteckt.
Ein direktes Anwählen dieser Moves wäre mir auch lieber gewesen....

Schade - ich gehöre nun mal auch nicht zu den Spielern, die jeden Tag 6 Std. Zeit haben, sich das anzulernen. Ich will schnell ne Runde zocken.
Und bei diesem Spiel (das ansonsten ja ganz gelungen ist) wird mir als "Zwischen-durch-Gamer" nun mal ein Teil des Spiels verwehrt.

Das finde ich echt blöd!


----------



## LordTerror270 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Naja, man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Kombos, die im Trial vorgestellt werden, auch eher was für Profis sind. Man kommt aber definitiv auch ohne sie zurecht. Wenn man die "normalen" Moves kann, reicht das ohne weiteres aus, um sowohl online als auch offline recht weit zu kommen. Ich kann auch keinen.
Man kann das Ganze mit Counter-Strike vergleichen. Was man dort an Headshots verteilen soll, ist für blutige Anfänger auch unerreichbar.
Aber so braucht man sich die Kombos wenigstens nicht aus dem Internet zu besorgen oder gar selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Sumpfling (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Karamanga am 17.07.2009 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Fakt ist, dass es nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist, wenn sich ein wesentlicher Teil eines Spiels (hier sind es Special-Moves) hinter schwer durchschaubaren Verränkungen versteckt.
> Ein direktes Anwählen dieser Moves wäre mir auch lieber gewesen....
> 
> Schade - ich gehöre nun mal auch nicht zu den Spielern, die jeden Tag 6 Std. Zeit haben, sich das anzulernen. Ich will schnell ne Runde zocken.
> ...


Wieso schwer durchschaubare Verränkungen? Die Moves kann man sich doch mittlerweile sogar ingame anzeigen lassen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist aber wenn du schon Street Fighter 2 gezockt hättest würdest du die Moves im wesentlichen schon kennen und beherrschen. 
Hätte Capcom jetzt aus dem Spiel einen 0815 Buttonmasher ala Tekken gemacht würde es den Namen Street Fighter mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verdienen und alle Fans der Reihe würden sich mit Abscheu davon abwenden.

Wobei man vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollte das SF4 schon wieder deutlich simpler als SF3 Third Strike ist. Die Third Strike Spieler sind teils gar nicht begeistert weil das Paradesystem fehlt.


----------



## LhJ (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Also gegen Sagat hatte ich mit irgendwelchen Special-Moves überhaupt keine Chance.
Bevor ich auch nur irgendwas ausführen konnte, hatte ich mindestens einen Feuerball in der Schnauze.
So musste ich ihn dann komplett mit harten Tritten besiegen. War immer das gleiche.. über ihn oder direkt vor ihn springen ein harter Tritt, ducken, noch ein harter Tritt. Wenn ich glück hatte, ging das so bis er platt war.
Beim Gegner danach ist das in der ersten Runde genauso. Nur in der zweiten, wo er dann seine Kräfte "aktiviert" hat, habe ich dann auch damit keine Chance mehr.
Ne.. für mich ist das Spiel nix. Ich finde diese Combos ziemlich unmenschlich.
Ich hatte in jeder Runder immer einen Super- oder Ultra-Move zur Verfügung, konnte ihn aber nie machen, weil ich in der kurzen Zeit diese zwei Kreisbewegungen nicht schnell genug hinbekomme. Weder mit dem analogen noch dem digitalen Pad.

Ist wohl echt nur was, die schon die ersten Teile von SF rauf und runter gezockt haben.. 
das ist ziemlich schade eigentlich, weils sonst für den PC überhaupt keine neueren Beat-Em Ups mehr gibt. Ich hatte mich eigentlich drauf gefreut. Naja..


----------



## Sumpfling (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LhJ am 18.07.2009 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Gegner danach ist das in der ersten Runde genauso. Nur in der zweiten, wo er dann seine Kräfte "aktiviert" hat, habe ich dann auch damit keine Chance mehr..


Der Boss ist in der ersten Runde recht leicht zu besiegen je nach Charakter reicht es schon einen Sprungangriff  + den harten Tritt oder Schlag zu spammen. In der zweiten Runde ist schon echt hart ich habs vielleicht mit 3 Kämpfer direkt im ersten Anlauf geschafft bei einigen anderen hab ich über 20 Versuche gebraucht und hätte teilweise echt vor Wut ins Keyboard beißen können. Aber letzten Endes hab ich das Spiel innerhalb von vielleicht insgesamt 20-30 Stunden mit allen  25 Kämpfern auf "normal" durchgezockt.
Ist halt alles eine Frage der Fingerfertigkeit und Strategieentwicklung.


----------



## LordTerror270 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LhJ am 18.07.2009 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gegen Sagat hatte ich mit irgendwelchen Special-Moves überhaupt keine Chance.
> Bevor ich auch nur irgendwas ausführen konnte, hatte ich mindestens einen Feuerball in der Schnauze.
> So musste ich ihn dann komplett mit harten Tritten besiegen. War immer das gleiche.. über ihn oder direkt vor ihn springen ein harter Tritt, ducken, noch ein harter Tritt. Wenn ich glück hatte, ging das so bis er platt war.
> Beim Gegner danach ist das in der ersten Runde genauso. Nur in der zweiten, wo er dann seine Kräfte "aktiviert" hat, habe ich dann auch damit keine Chance mehr.
> ...



Versuch doch mal folgendes:

Erst einmal ist Sagat ziemlich stark auf Distanz. Du solltest ihn also im Normalfall immer auf mittlere bis kurze Distanz halten. Einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn du ihm einen EX Feuerball reinwürgen willst, der seine normalen Feuerbälle durchschlägt und ihn mit offener Deckung erwischt.

Schaffst Du es, einen seiner Feuerbälle zu überspringen, kannst du ihm (wie Du es schon gemacht hast) mit harten Tritten zusetzen und ihn zu Boden werfen.

Liegt Sagat einmal auf den Boden, trau dich, auf Angriffsreichweite ran zu gehen. 
Dann beginnt der Psychokrieg, denn dann kommt es darauf an, den nächsten Angriff möglichst gut vorher zu sehen bzw. möglichst schnell zu kontern. Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:

- In den meisten Fällen ist es sinnvoll, geduckt zu Blocken. Macht Sagat einen Uppercut (oder ähnliche Spezialangriffe), ist er danach völlig schutzlos vor einen Angriff deinerseits (z. B. könntest Du zu einen Wurf ansetzen).

- Macht Sagat seinerseits einen Wurf, musst du ihn möglichst schnell mit einen Wurf deinerseits "abblocken". Da das aber meist nicht funktioniert, solltest Du immer ein paar Centimeter Abstand halten, damit du noch reagieren kannst, wenn Sagat nach vorne läuft.

- Greift Sagat mit normalen Angriffen an, konterst Du mit einen (EX-?)Spezialangriff.

- Blockt Sagat... na, dann musst du halt mal erfinderisch sein. Bring ihn mit einzelnen leichten Angriffen aus der Deckung oder versuche, zum Wurf oder Fokus anzusetzen.

- Du kannst den Einsatz erhöhen, wenn Du z. B. vorher schon einen langsamen Feuerball wirfst, der Sagat direkt beim Aufstehen erwischt. Er könnte aber mit einen EX-Move kontern.

Du siehst, beim SF kommt es nicht nur darauf an, die Ultras zu können, sondern vor allem darum, seine Gegner einschätzen zu können und entsprechend zu reagieren. Das ist natürlich bei jedem Gegner anders.


----------



## LhJ (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Hilft mir Null.
Die kleinen Hadoken kriege ich ja noch hin, auch wenn Sagat immer schneller damit ist, als ich.
Gleich wenn die Runde anfängt habe ich davon schon einen im Gesicht hängen.
Aber den größeren Feuerball schaffe ich schon meistens nicht.

Ja.. ist egal, ich habs aufgegeben.
Es bringt mir nix, wenn ich nur die normalen Attacken kann.

Ich hoffe nur Capcom beschwert sich nicht über zu wenig Absatz.
Selber Schuld, bei einem so demotivierenden Spiel.
Die Elite, dessen Hand mit dem Controller praktisch verwachsen ist hat Spaß und die Anfänger gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## TiggerPRO (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Naja, aber sooooooooooo unglaubich hart zu erlernen ist es auch wieder nicht..

ich hab vor ewigkeiten mal KURZ SF2 angezoggt, mitlerweile sind aber sogut wie alle erinnerungen daran weg.. ich wusste von dieser zeit eig nurnoch, wie hadoken von ryu geht.

hab mir vor ein 2 tagen SF4 gekauft und bin bisher kräftig am üben und zoggen, wobei es jetzt keine 6 stunden oder mehr am tag sind.. aber mitlerweile klappen eigentlich fast alle moves wie am schnürrchen, was mir im moment noch schwierigkeiten bereitet, sind die special moves, die man aufladen muss (blanka hi^^), aber das wird wohl in den nächsten tagen hoffentlich auch noch besser werden^^

was dem arcade modus angeht, den spiel ich mitlerweile mehr oder weniger locker auf normal durch^^ die herausforderungen sind nu auch nich so das problem, wobei ich auch bei eig allen chars auf dritter stufe des trial festhänge (wie du vorhin meintest, die eine kombo, gibts auch für blanka) aber das wird noch 

also will damit jetz einfach mal sagen, dass es durchaus möglich ist, auch in SF4 innerhalb kurzer zeit recht passabel abzuschneiden! Man muss einfach nur den biss und die motivation haben, sich den ganzen moves zu stellen und zu erlernen, dann klappts auch


----------



## LhJ (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Ich kenne die Moves ja. Ich habe bloß nie Zeit, sie auch auszuführen.
Vorhin hab ich nochmal versucht, diesen Wirbeltritt von Ryu absichtlich mitten im Kampf hinzubekommen.
Shoyuken kriege ich sowieso auch nie hin, mal abgesehen davon das die Reichweite davon viel zu winzig ist.
Während ich versuchte das zu drücken, stand Sagat direkt vor mir und verhaute mich die ganze Zeit. Nach ein paar Versuchen klappte es dann endlich, hatte aber schon fast die Hälfte an HP verloren... wenig zielführend also.

Was auch überhaupt nicht klappt, ist das blocken.
Habe mir einige SF4 Videos angesehen, unter anderem von einem Finale in Japan.
Wie die da blocken, gibt mir Rätsel auf.
Ich kann es unmittelbar nach einer Bewegung oder einem Angriff jedenfalls nicht. 
Da kann ich soviel zurückgehen wie ich will.. blocken tue ich nicht.
Und die Combo-Reihenfolge für den Ultra-Combo von Ryu finde ich viel zu eng gesetzt.
Ich habs gerade nur mit zwei Händen geschafft. Einen am analogen Stick für die zwei Bewegungen und die andere an der linken Schultertaste für den harten Schlag.
Aber beides mit Links kriege ich nicht schnell genug koordiniert oder so.. kA.

Es ist einfach viel zu schwer, finde ich. Auch auf Kinderleicht verhauen die Gegner einen schon zu sehr. Ich hatte mir da eigentlich was anderes drunter vorgestellt... damit mal besser üben kann. Der Trainingsmodus ist blöd, weil da die Gegner nur total dumm rumstehen. Das ich da alle Moves hinkriege ist klar.. werde ja nie unterbrochen und habe keinen Zeitdruck. Und auf Kinderleicht ist es dann schonwieder zu viel des guten.


----------



## LordTerror270 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LhJ am 19.07.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Moves ja. Ich habe bloß nie Zeit, sie auch auszuführen.
> Vorhin hab ich nochmal versucht, diesen Wirbeltritt von Ryu absichtlich mitten im Kampf hinzubekommen.
> Shoyuken kriege ich sowieso auch nie hin, mal abgesehen davon das die Reichweite davon viel zu winzig ist.
> Während ich versuchte das zu drücken, stand Sagat direkt vor mir und verhaute mich die ganze Zeit. Nach ein paar Versuchen klappte es dann endlich, hatte aber schon fast die Hälfte an HP verloren... wenig zielführend also.
> ...



Also, wenn du mit Analog-Stick spielst, kann das ja nicht klappen. Vor allem, wenn du noch Anfänger bist. Ich persönlich würde da fast schon eher mit Tastatur spielen, wenn du schon kein Steuerkreutz auf den Pad hast. Es kann auch helfen, den Button für schwere Schläge auf die rechte Schulter zu verlegen.
Das du nicht blocken kannst, ist mir aber völlig unerklärlich. Normalerweise drückst du da einfach nur nach hinten, oder besser noch, nach hinten-unten, und schon blockst du alles außer Würfe oder ganz wenige Spezialattacken (z. B. Akumas Ultra). Du darfst natürlich während du blockst, nicht angreifen, denn Angreifen und Blocken zugleich geht natürlich nicht.

Zweitens, wie ich schon gesagt habe, sollte man Gegner wie Sagat (oder auch Akuma oder teilweise auch Ryu) keinesfalls versuchen mit normalen Feuerbällen zu besiegen. Die haben da halt einfach die besseren Angriffe.

Drittens, gibt es auch "Charge"-Charaktere, bei denen du nicht auf die Halbkreisbewegungen angewiesen bist, wenn die dir Probleme bereiten. Hier musst du das Steuerkreutz mindestens ca. zwei Sekunden in eine Richtung halten und dann in die entgegen gerichtete Richtung drücken, zusammen mit einen Schlag oder Tritt Button. Wichtig ist hier, dass man seine Schläge schon während anderer Moves "auflädt", z. B. während eines Sprungs schon einmal nach hinten gedrückt hält. Solange du in eine Richtung gedrückt hältst, zählt das schon als "aufladen" des entsprechenden Moves, egal ob du grad Blockst, Springst, auf den Boden liegst, oder was auch immer. Sogar schon, bevor das Match überhaupt begonnen hat, kannst du Charge-Moves "aufladen".


----------



## Sumpfling (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LordTerror270 am 19.07.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise drückst du da einfach nur nach hinten, oder besser noch, nach hinten-unten, und schon blockst du alles außer Würfe oder ganz wenige Spezialattacken (z. B. Akumas Ultra).


Naja der Hockeblock ist eigentlich auch recht leicht mit Tritten, Schlägen oder Sprungangriffen zu brechen. Jeder Kämpfer hat mindesten einen Tritt oder Schlag von obenherab um diese Deckung zu durchbrechen.



			
				LhJ am 19.07.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach viel zu schwer, finde ich. Auch auf Kinderleicht verhauen die Gegner einen schon zu sehr. Ich hatte mir da eigentlich was anderes drunter vorgestellt... damit mal besser üben kann. Der Trainingsmodus ist blöd, weil da die Gegner nur total dumm rumstehen. Das ich da alle Moves hinkriege ist klar.. werde ja nie unterbrochen und habe keinen Zeitdruck. Und auf Kinderleicht ist es dann schonwieder zu viel des guten.


Ich vermute mal du bist bei den Kämpfen einfach zu aufgeregt und hektisch um die Bewegungen richtig auzuführen. Da hilft es vielleicht schon wenn du sie im Trainingsmodus so lange in Ruhe übst bis sie dir wirklich in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sind (sprich so lange bis du sie wirklich immer hinbekommst). Im richten Kampf musst du dann halt versuchen die Ruhe zu bewahren um die Moves auszuführen. 
Es ist halt wie bei allem im Leben, Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## showstopper123 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LhJ am 19.07.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Moves ja. Ich habe bloß nie Zeit, sie auch auszuführen.
> Vorhin hab ich nochmal versucht, diesen Wirbeltritt von Ryu absichtlich mitten im Kampf hinzubekommen.
> Shoyuken kriege ich sowieso auch nie hin, mal abgesehen davon das die Reichweite davon viel zu winzig ist.
> Während ich versuchte das zu drücken, stand Sagat direkt vor mir und verhaute mich die ganze Zeit. Nach ein paar Versuchen klappte es dann endlich, hatte aber schon fast die Hälfte an HP verloren... wenig zielführend also.
> ...



Verstehe die Probleme auch nicht so ganz.


So schwer ist das Spiel gar nicht mal, meine sogar Street Fighter 2 Turbo ( für SNES ) sei damals schwerer gewesen.

Habe das Spiel vorhin mal auf ultraschwer ( oder superschwer wie auch immer die letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad nun heißen mag ) durchgeschafft.

Hatten gegen alle bis auf Guile und Seth sofort gewonnen ( Modus war 1 Sieg reicht zum gewinnen ).

Nur bei Seth habe ich öfters mal verloren, wobei es oft extrem knapp war.

Bei "alten Street Fighter " waren alle Kämpfe auch schon vor dem Endkampf ( damals Bison ) ziemlich schwer.

Beim vierten Teil kommt es mir dagegen so vor, als ob nur der Endkampf schwer ist, und der Rest durchaus machbar.


Ein Kämpfer, der recht stark ist, ist Ryu.

Hat gute Tritte und sehr leichte Moves.

- Hadoken = runter,vor,schlag

- Wirbelkick ( von dem du sprichst, den Namen weiß ich auch gerade nicht mehr ) = geht doch genauso wie Hadoken, nur anstatt vor eben zurück, also wenn man den Hadoken schafft muss man auch den anderen Move schaffen.

- Shoyuken 

da gibt es eine vereinfachte Ausführung aus der Hocke, damit kriegt man den auch hin ( ist allerdings schon etwas schwerer als der Hadoken )

- Ulramove

Ist im Prinzip auch nicht so schwer bei Ryu, die Ulras sind nur bei Kämpfern ziemlich schwer bei denen man aufladen muss, da die Steuerung extrem sensibel ist.

Aber Ultras ohne Aufladen kann man hinkriegen, man muss sie allerdings zum passenden Zeitpunkt machen.


@kinderleicht
Der Modus ist eigentlich wirklich kinderleicht, man kann eigentlich da sogar locker mit Tritten und Spüngen gewinnen, nur wenn man etwas versucht und das nicht klappt, dann verliert man manchmal.

@Trialmodus
Der ist extrem schwer, allerdings braucht man ihn auch für nichts.

Die Kämpfer spielt man alle ja im Arcademodus frei.

Von daher würde ich den Trialmodus einfach weglassen, denn da habe ich mich auch oft gefragt wie man da manche Moves hinkriegen soll *g*

Ferner wird es wohl auch schwer diese dann im realen Kampf anzubringen, wie gesagt habe ich aber auch den letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad geschafft ohne groß vorher was im Trialmodus gerissen zu haben, also ist das nicht so essentiell.

@Taktik
Wichtig ist gleich mit first attack zu starten, das scheint wohl auch immer durch sofortiges Zuspringen auf den Gegner per Sprungtritt mit anschließendem harten Tritt unten zu gehen.

Hatte da eigentlich nur auf superschwer Probleme, da klappte es halt nicht, musste man sich was anderes überlegen.

Ferner ist der Hadoken extrem stark, da die Gegner oft Probleme mit dem Ausweichen haben oder zumindest auf Distanz gehalten werden.

Ganz schlecht ist es immer, wenn man in die Ecke gedrängt wird.

Oft ist eine Mischung auf Hadoken und Sprungtritten mit Fußfeger nicht schlecht, muss man halt auf das richtige Timing achten.

@Blocken
Das müsstest du trainieren, starte doch einfach einen Kampf und mache mal nichts, versuche einfach alle Attacken zu blocken.

Wenn der Gegner einen Hadoken macht, kannst du ja sehen, ob das Blocken klappt, klappt es nicht, wirst du von der Wucht umgehauen, klappt es bleibst du stehen.


Blocken, springen,tretten,Hadoken ist eigentlich so das wichtigste bei Ryu, wenn das klappt, kann man schon viel.

Einen Ultramove oder Shoyuken wäre dann der nächste Schritt, aber wenn man das auch kann, ist man eher schon für superschwer Spielen geeignet.


----------



## Party4Life (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				showstopper123 am 20.07.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe die Probleme auch nicht so ganz.
> 
> So schwer ist das Spiel gar nicht mal, meine sogar Street Fighter 2 Turbo ( für SNES ) sei damals schwerer gewesen.
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu "Street Fighter 2 Turbo ( für SNES )"  fällt auf, dass die Kämpfe von Runde zu Runde schwieriger werden (egal, gegen wen man kämpft).

Bsp.: In Runde 1 trifft man auf Ryu und haut in locker weg.
Bei einer anderen Partie trifft man erst in der vorletzten Runde auf ihn und dann wird es schon richtig heftig. 

Ich glaube, dass Capcom damit erreichen möchte, dass jede Partie eine neue Herausforderung wird, EGAL gegen wen man kämpft.

Bison finde ich nicht mehr so stark, in "Street Fighter 2 Turbo" war es schwieriger, gegen ihn zu gewinnen.


----------



## Sumpfling (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Party4Life am 20.07.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bison finde ich nicht mehr so stark, in "Street Fighter 2 Turbo" war es schwieriger, gegen ihn zu gewinnen.


Naja Bison ist ja auch nicht mehr der Endgegener, ich habs mit allen 25 Chars durchgezockt und bin dabei vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal auf ihn gestoßen, er ist wohl ein recht seltener Gegner im Arcade-Modus.
Bei Seth muss man sagen der er schon eine ziehmlich harte Nuss sein kann, je nach dem mit wem man gegen ihn spielt.


----------



## LionsClaw (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

Ich kann die Rumheulerei auch nicht so recht verstehen. SF4 ist ein absolutes Übungsspiel. Man spielt auch nicht "einfach so" Counterstrike, dann wird man meistens auch gnadenlos weggeblasen. Und die Stufe "Kinderleicht" heißt nicht umsonst so, da machen die Gegner bis auf Seth doch quasi nix!?

Bis auf Zangief und El Fuerte sind die Specialmoves auch alle fast gleich, man muss die Charaktere nur in Chargecharaktere und die "Viertelkreis" Leute aufteilen.

Der Trialmodus ist halt zum üben und imo eine echte Herausforderung. Die späteren Kombos erfordern wirklich genaues Timing, da beiße ich mir auch noch die Zähne drann aus, aber motivierend ist es trotzdem.

Kann nur auf dem PC die Leute nicht leiden, die sich dann die Specialmoves mit Makros auf eine Taste legen und meinen, sie wären jetzt auf einmal gut. Es kommt eben auch drauf an, wann man was einsetzt.

Buttonmasher haben natürlich keine Chance und genau das ist das Geile an SF4. Der Beste gewinnt, nicht der mit mehr Glück!


----------



## seech (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



Mit nem Analogstick wirst du bei dem Spiel auch nicht viel Erfolg haben. Versuch´s mal mit dem Digitalkreuz oder kauf dir einen Arcade-Stick. Welches Gamepad benutzt du denn im Moment?


----------



## fachkraft (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				seech am 23.07.2009 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nem Analogstick wirst du bei dem Spiel auch nicht viel Erfolg haben. Versuch´s mal mit dem Digitalkreuz oder kauf dir einen Arcade-Stick. Welches Gamepad benutzt du denn im Moment?



ich kann ganz generell auch nen arcadestick empfehlen. das xbox-360-pad ist ja nun wirklich kein ganz schlechtes aber unmöglich für prügelspiele. ich habs mit pad probiert und ne riesenblase am daumen gehabt. mit stick klappt auch nicht alles von selbst aber kontrollierbarer.

ich kann auch den trainigsmode empfehlen und da z.b. 50 mal oder öfter denselben move ausführen um ein gefühl fürs timing zu kriegen. 

macros sind übrigens nicht wirklich eine grosse hilfe gegen gute spieler, denn das timing muss stimmen, und das ist bei nem macro ja fest vordefiniert. sinsofern wird einen ein guter spieler immer erst in ne falle locken, damit du nen ultra oder ne combo ansetzt und diese dann einfach umgehen/blocken...in dem moment bist du dann schutzlos. gegen noobs mags was helfen. im übrigen gibts für combos auch abkürzungen, die meist sehr leicht auszuführen sind. die schnelligkeit ist auch nicht das wichtigste....manche moves gehen genau deshalb nicht, weil die spieler sie zu schnell eingeben. timing > speed 


ein paar seiten die helfen können um überhaupt mal zu checken worauf es ankommt: 

http://www.eventhubs.com/guides/2008/jul/08/street-fighter-4-strategy-guide-hints-and-tips/  (enlisch(

http://wiki.hardedge.org/index.php/Street_Fighter_IV#Button-Steuerung  (deutsch)

http://forum.hardedge.org/fighting-games/capcom-series/street-fighter-iv/8759-street-fighter-iv-master-guide/  (deutsch)

vor allem das studium der sogenannten framedata-tabellen für die einzelnen charaktere empfiehlt sich.


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

ist das Mad Catz SF4 Pad (39.-) für die* XBox360 *ohne Probleme und Sondertreiber auch für den PC spielbar???

EDIT:ja ich kann googlen    aber anscheinend nicht richtig


----------



## LionsClaw (1. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				SCUX am 01.08.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das Mad Catz SF4 Pad (39.-) für die* XBox360 *ohne Probleme und Sondertreiber auch für den PC spielbar???
> 
> EDIT:ja ich kann googlen    aber anscheinend nicht richtig



Hab die Antwort schon gefühlt Dutzende Male hier reingeschrieben... JA, geht, mache ich selbst auch. Benutze Vista, da gehts und wird direkt erkannt.


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LionsClaw am 01.08.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Antwort schon gefühlt Dutzende Male hier reingeschrieben...


schreibs doch in deine Signatur   



> JA, geht, mache ich selbst auch. Benutze Vista, da gehts und wird direkt erkannt.


   Dankeschön


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

wie is das eigentlich bei den special moves, wenn da als symbol so ne "kreisende" bwegung is? wie macht man das dann mit dem digitalkreuz?


und weitere kämpfer spielt man im normalen arcademodus frei, oder wie? 


haben gestern mit vier mann ne stunde gezockt, halt immer abwechselnd 1vs1. war echt lustig, weil selbst der größte honk durch drücken "irgendwelcher" tasten plötzlich die runde gewinnen kann


----------



## LionsClaw (2. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

ne, bei den kreisenden Bewegungen drehst du dich auf deinem Stuhl, als immer schön nen Drehstuhl benutzen... Natürlich machst du die mit dem Steuerkreuz, was kann man da nicht verstehen? Die kreisende Bewegung machst du dann einfach, bedarf aber etwas Übung. Ich denke mal du sprichst von Zangiefs Specials. Es braucht halt ein flüssige Bewegung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LionsClaw am 02.08.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, bei den kreisenden Bewegungen drehst du dich auf deinem Stuhl, als immer schön nen Drehstuhl benutzen... Natürlich machst du die mit dem Steuerkreuz, was kann man da nicht verstehen? Die kreisende Bewegung machst du dann einfach, bedarf aber etwas Übung.


 ja, aber wie? muss ich bewußt einmal rechts, einmal rechts-unten, einmal unten usw.... oder einfach auf gut glück ne kreisende bewegung "simulieren", was mit nem kreuz ja nicht so einfach is...? jedenfalls nicht mit meinem...     selbst im trialmodus hab ich das noch nicht geschafft...




> Ich denke mal du sprichst von Zangiefs Specials. Es braucht halt ein flüssige Bewegung.


  ist das der, der als symbol so "zickzack" hat? da wüßt ich erst recht nicht, wie ich drücken muss. rechts und dann links unten und dann wieder nach rechts unten, oder wie? da wüßt ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal per analogstick, wie das gemeint ist


----------



## raccoon (2. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Herbboy am 02.08.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> LionsClaw am 02.08.2009 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 360° Drehung musst du ausführen während noch eine andere Animation abgespielt wird. Also für Zangiefs Spinning Piledriver z.B. "Springen, (während Sprung) vorne, vorne/unten, unten, unten/hinten, hinten, hinten/oben, oben, oben/vorne (abschließen kurz vor dem Aufsetzen) + Punch". Afaik reicht aber auch schon eine 225° Drehung aus.  Die Drehung kannst du auch während einer anderen Bewegung machen.



			
				Herbboy am 02.08.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das der, der als symbol so "zickzack" hat? da wüßt ich erst recht nicht, wie ich drücken muss. rechts und dann links unten und dann wieder nach rechts unten, oder wie?



Der Zickzack-Pfeil meint "vorne, unten, vorne". Dafür gibt's auch eine Abkürzung, nämlich einfach "unten/vorne, unten/vorne".


Um die Charaktere frei zu schalten muss man den Arcade-Modus durchspielen (mehrmals).



Spoiler



Cammy
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit Crimson Viper durch.

Dan
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit Sakura durch.

Fei Long
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit Abel durch.

Gen
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit Chun Li durch.

Rose
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit M.Bison durch.

Sakura
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit Ryu durch.

Akuma
Nachdem Ihr Sakura, Dan, Cammy, Fei Long, Gen und Rose freigeschaltet habt, müsst Ihr Akuma im Arcade Modus besiegen. Um das zu tun, müsst Ihr im Laufe der Runde wenigstens 2 perfekte Siege hinlegen und 2 Runden mit einem Ultra Finish beenden.

Gouken
Nachdem Ihr Sakura, Dan, Cammy, Fei Long, Gen, Rose UND auch noch Akuma freigeschaltet und mit letzterem einen kompletten Durchlauf hinter Euch gebracht habt, müsst Ihr Gouken im Arcade Modus besiegen. Um das zu tun, müsst Ihr im Laufe der Runde wenigstens 1 perfekten Sieg hinlegen, 3 Runden mit einem Ultra Finish beenden UND Ihr dürft kein Continue verbrauchen.

Seth
Spielt den Arcade Mode mit allen anderen Charakteren durch.



Dafür reicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad "Kinderleicht" und eine Runde. Dauert aber trotzdem noch ne Weile


----------



## LionsClaw (2. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Herbboy am 02.08.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> LionsClaw am 02.08.2009 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, vielleicht ist auch einfach dein Steuerkreuz ungeeignet. Es ist ganz einfach:

Dieses "Zickzack Ding" ist rechts, unten, unten/rechts (gibt es aber auch spiegelverkehrt). Bei SF4 kannst du auch 2mal unten/rechts drücken, das funktioniert aber nur bei SF4 und wird schnell zur schlechten Angewohnheit, falls du mal die anderen Teile spielen willst. Ansonst gibt es halt normale Viertel und Halbkreisbewegungen. Also unten, unten/rechts, rechts usw. Das muss in einer flüssigen schnellen Bewegung ausgeführt werden und geht relativ schnell in Fleisch und Blut über, wenn man kein Krüppeljoypad hat, was einem den Spaß vermiest.

Gute Seite zum Informieren: http://wiki.hardedge.org/index.php/Street_Fighter_IV


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*

thx @racoon und LionsClaw 

ich üb halt mal was. hab ein logitech rumblepad2. wann muss man denn dann die schlagtaste bei den special moves drücken? also, zB wenn man ne halbe drehung und kick machen soll: schon während des drehens nen kick und gedrückt halten? oder unmittelbar danach?

wie is das denn online, sind da nur "pros", die das, was ich beschrieb, als "selbstverständlich" beherrschen , so dass ich keine chance hätte?


----------



## LionsClaw (3. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> thx @racoon und LionsClaw
> 
> ich üb halt mal was. hab ein logitech rumblepad2. wann muss man denn dann die schlagtaste bei den special moves drücken? also, zB wenn man ne halbe drehung und kick machen soll: schon während des drehens nen kick und gedrückt halten? oder unmittelbar danach?
> 
> wie is das denn online, sind da nur "pros", die das, was ich beschrieb, als "selbstverständlich" beherrschen , so dass ich keine chance hätte?



eigentlich direkt danach. Für manche Kombos empfiehlt es sich auch, die Taste zu drücken und nach der Steuerkreuzbewegung loszulassen, aber das soll dich erstmal nicht kümmern.

Online kannst du Glück oder PEch haben. Kannst auch vorher den Score deiner Kontrahenten checken, wenn die so 2000 haben, solltest du es lassen. Allgemein hilft Online aber, da der Gegner nicht so vorhersehbar ist, wie die CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				LionsClaw am 03.08.2009 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Online kannst du Glück oder PEch haben. Kannst auch vorher den Score deiner Kontrahenten checken, wenn die so 2000 haben, solltest du es lassen. Allgemein hilft Online aber, da der Gegner nicht so vorhersehbar ist, wie die CPU.


 das is eh klar 

hab gestern mal online "gesucht", da kamen nur 3 gegner, und alle mit mieser leitung, halt nur leute aus übersee (war schon spät  ) - is das normal, muss man da einfach mehrfach versuchen, oder kommen auch mal 20 gegner als vorschlag?


----------



## LionsClaw (3. August 2009)

*AW: Street Fighter 4 Tipps für Anfänger.*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> LionsClaw am 03.08.2009 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es kommen immer nur 3, wenn du ein Schnelles Spiel suchst und 5, wenn du eine gezielte Suche machst. Und ja, du musst sehr oft auf neu suchen drücken. Das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel.

Wenn du schlau bist, eröffnest du einfach selbst ein Spiel und wartest auf Gegner, das geht meistens recht schnell.


----------

